# Changing THERMOSTAT question: Which way to put o-ring?



## GOKOOLJAPAN (Mar 10, 2003)

hi there people! Which way should I put the thermostat O-ring? Against the head or against the thermostat housing? The O-ring I am talking about is the big black o-ring. should it go on the outside or the inside of the thermostat? 

TIA!


----------



## GOKOOLJAPAN (Mar 10, 2003)

GOKOOLJAPAN said:


> hi there people! Which way should I put the thermostat O-ring? Against the head or against the thermostat housing? The O-ring I am talking about is the big black o-ring. should it go on the outside or the inside of the thermostat?
> 
> TIA!


just wanted to know if it goes like this:

so it goes like this in order of installation:

1. O ring to the block

2. thermostat over the O ring

3. then thermostat housing on top of the thermostat

correct?


----------



## GOKOOLJAPAN (Mar 10, 2003)

nevermind I found out the correct way.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

GOKOOLJAPAN said:


> nevermind I found out the correct way.


So what was the correct way?

Chris


----------



## GOKOOLJAPAN (Mar 10, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> So what was the correct way?
> 
> Chris


1. put thermostat on block

2. put O ring over thermostat

3. then put thermostat housing last over o ring

I plan to do a write up on changing thermostat, belts and water pump on 1997 528i. tricks and possible no-no's!

I have write ups on the following: changing fuel pump, changing oil

where do I put the DIY instructions that I wrote up?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

GOKOOLJAPAN said:


> 1. put thermostat on block
> 
> 2. put O ring over thermostat
> 
> ...


Look near the top of this page at "5 series sub-forums"...that is the perfect spot for a DIY. Thanks for doing this!

Chris


----------

